# ordered these from aquaticMag as fiss splach....



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

These are supposed to be fiss splach, and I thought they died. I open the black screen and this is what grew afrer 1 month. What is this?? Carpeting plant? It's not fissidens


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe this Fissidens Geppi.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Its possible they gave you the right moss, its not grown out enough. This seller has been bashed and bashed, surprised they're still going. My guess..Looks like a blob of mess of fissidens fontanus but doubt it...


----------



## AquaticMag (Feb 18, 2015)

krissy said:


> These are supposed to be fiss splach, and I thought they died. I open the black screen and this is what grew afrer 1 month. What is this?? Carpeting plant? It's not fissidens


Hey Krissy,

I don't see any records of you purchasing Fissiden Splach from us @ http://aquaticmag.com/ - I just want to make sure you clean up your title to Aquatic Magic instead of AquaticMag.

I know we might have similar names but completely different companies (lets just say, we have to deal with the bad rep Aquatic Magic makes around the world)

For the Fissiden Splach itself, that does look like Fissidens Splachnobryoides just a slow grower (but a month?! *scratches head*)

Anyways, here is some reference information on the same issue of Fissiden Splach with Aquatic Magic (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51604)


----------

